# Speedometer driver disassembly



## Coyote (Jan 5, 2022)

Attempting to disassemble and clean Schwinn speedo drive unit to degrease gunk.
Now I am having a difficult time removing the black plastic cap to get the worm shaft out.
Is it a threaded cap?
If so, is it a clockwise or counterclockwise turn to remove?
Would love to hear experienced technicians' advice - thanks!


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 5, 2022)

That cap is threaded. Try using some pliers on it, they get a little sticky with age.


----------



## morton (Jan 6, 2022)

Make sure you are in a warm environment when you do it.  Plastic, especially old plastic, cracks easily if you work in an unheated area like my garage.


----------



## the tinker (Jan 6, 2022)

I've had bad luck with them things. Be gentle.


----------



## RustySprockets (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm wondering if a small strap wrench might not be the best choice here.  The rubber band grasps the entire circumference of the part.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 6, 2022)

RustySprockets said:


> Strap wrench - The rubber band grasps the entire circumference of the part.



Yep, that was what was needed.
I "thought" the cap was threaded, but it was tighter than finger-tight and a metal tool would scuff the surface.
Using that, it came right off, it was just gunked up.

Thanks to all that responded! 🙂


----------

